# Help With Parking Brake Cable Removal



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I'm about ready to separate the body from the frame of my '65. The only thing (I know of) that's holding me up is the parking brake cable. How do I disconnect the cable shielding from the body? There's a grommet/clamp/retainer type thingie on the floor/firewall area of the car where the cable goes through the body. How do I remove that?

I can't find the answer in the chassis manual or the Zazarine book.

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If I remember, I used a pair of needle-nose pliers and pressed in the tabs where it goes thru the firewall, Or there may be a U-clip like the one used on the rubber hoses. I'll look tomorrow. Did you have any problems with the body bushing bolts?


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks 05, I'd appreciate it. I think I can do it the way you suggest, just push the 4 "petals" in and push it through the floor, but I wanted to ask to minimize my chance of screwing up!

Hell yes I had problems with the bushing bolts!! I sheared one of the front ones. I MIG welded a nut on the top of it that I could access through the vent hole in the firewall and then put a universal on that an was able to get the rest of the bolt out through the top. 

The other two were bigger problems. I spun 2 cage nuts on either side of the car. The two mounts closest to, and behind the rear tires. I ground off the tops of the bolts to get ready to remove the body. I think I read on this forum that the only thing I can do is cut the floor and weld the cage nut or get a new one? I think I saw a patch panel for the trunk floor for the left side of the car that includes the body brace and the cage nut. That should work for that side and I need it because I think the mounting location on the trunk floor is rusted through to the cage nut.

The right side I should be able to fix. I hope so, because for some reason I don't think the parts place, or wherever I saw that panel for the left side had one for the right side. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For compressing the "fingers" on either end of parking brake cables, I've always used a box wrench. On the backing plate end, just slip the box end of a 1/2" wrench over the fingers, and slide it down. It will act just like a ring compresor. You can use a different wrench on the other end (don't know the size), or, use a worm screw type hose clamp. Put the clamp around the splines, tighten, work the cable thru the hole, and loosen the clamp at the same time. Works fine, but the proper size box wrench is "the bomb".


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks all, I got it out. Body's off the frame....Now it's sandblasting time. I think it's 90 and 90% humidity too!


----------

